# FF teete



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

How do i help get my ff teats bigger? Do they grow on their own? Se just freshened 2 days ago and from what i can milk from her shes making about a half-gall a day but i can't get all the milk out because her teats are to small. Any advice? I massage her with udder balm to get all the milk down and out but that seems to waste alot of mik!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh the pain of tiny teats!!! lol!
I know your pain! I have a doe with tiny teats.. I was hoping they would be bigger this year (SF) but they aren't... And my hands are killing me and ready to fall off by the time I'm done! 

I have read that if you milk them longer then their teats get bigger.. Idk though.. 

I would just breed her to a buck with big teats (his dam and granddam ect.) and try to correct it in her daughters


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It takes time for them to stretch out and some are just tiny. Hand milking will help greatly. You'll learn how to milk her until then. It just takes time and patients.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Well at least her temperament changed after kidding and now she can actually stand still and let me milk her but she needs to be first in the line up milling shes the only doe i have that learned to jump the fence  little trouble maker! I thought she grew out of it being prego but nope she had her kid and can jump agen!!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

i have carple tunel and so we got a henry milker and it helps make them teats alot biger they are not that expensive and they work great we used it on our FFit worked great


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have one doe with small teets, this is her 2nd fresh so I'm hoping once I start milking she'll get better this year. I wish I could afford a milking machine but with only 2 does at a time I just can't justify it. I have elbow, wrist and problems with the big muscle part of the thumb on the palm side. I will start milking mid week next week a little worried.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I have one doe with small teets, this is her 2nd fresh so I'm hoping once I start milking she'll get better this year. I wish I could afford a milking machine but with only 2 does at a time I just can't justify it. I have elbow, wrist and problems with the big muscle part of the thumb on the palm side. I will start milking mid week next week a little worried.


I was going to start my own thread but I'll just add on to this one. My hands are killing me too. I milked One last year just fine but this year my first freshener had her kids about a month ago and my hands are dying everyday all day long. I can barely squeeze her hard enough to get it all to come out sometimes. I take aleive morning and night does anybody have any other suggestions. I have another doe do to kid this weekend. I don't know how I'll be able to milk both of them. Her teats size is good but I think the orifices might be smaller than my other doe.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

My FF, the only one I've had, seems like she a decent bit longer after 2 weeks. She's raising her triplets. I think they make the biggest difference. I tried milking 1 day after kidding then again at 2 weeks. Marked improvement after 2 weeks.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Also wanted to mention I still only milk her using 3 fingers, index to ring but no pinky. So you may need to adapt your technique or get a milker.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a very large Manish hands anyway because I am 6 feet tall and large boned so I only use three fingers as well. it seems like I've used the most muscle with my thumb and then my middle finger the middle joint from the knuckle is the one joint suffering the most. It seems like I am losing strength. sometimes I have to get my other hand in there to get my fist tight enough to pinch off milk between my index and thumb . Sometimes I can feel it shoot back up because I'm not getting it out downward. I'm sure that is not good for her mamory system. Also the milk comes out in a very forceful Stream and gets all foamy. which leads me to think small orifices again. I hate to give up on her but staying in my frustrated state is killing my health. I hate to waste money on a milker when I'm only milking twice a day two does. Even by hand it only takes five minutes a piece and that is with struggling on my part to finish just the 1st.


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

My ff teats is small I use two fingers ( thumb and pointer ) I learned to milk on a pygmy doe that had a really bad udder and small teats, so I figured out a way that was easy on her and myself  So I used that milking experience to help with the small girls I have now,  Her teats is getting longer but I still have to use just two fingers


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

All three FF this year have small teats. Begonia freshened with "two finger teats" (thumb and index), cotton with "three finger" (thumb, index, middle), and crystal with "two finger". They have each gone up a finger now, in a month in. Widened out more than elongated. Once their bags start to get soft I can use more hand too.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Shes killing me shes got so much milk and 2 tinny little nubs for teats but i think their growing i am milking with my whole hand now when i was with 2 fingers i am very pleased with her milk production! Cant wait to se how she does in show!


----------

